# How I hit targets I cannot see



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a good skill to practice with a slingshot. Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas Hawk!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Hawk! That was very interesting. It is quite a challenge. I think you must have to really concentrate very hard on that first shot when you have a blank slate, and you came so close. Very impressive. Hat's off to you!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good video ... But it presumes you can actually hit what you are aiming at ... which is a probem for some of us!!!









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Charles said:


> Very good video ... But it presumes you can actually hit what you are aiming at ... which is a probem for some of us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right Charles, but I was only showing how I do it if it helps or gives some an idea or help in hitting targets further than their normal shooting range then I'm glad to be of assistance. If we lived a little closer Charles I would come and see you to see how to improve your skills, I'm sure your not as bad as you say you are.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks the great video, Hawk! It really adds a dimension to target shooting that I never really thought about. I bet you get what you are hunting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Very good video ... But it presumes you can actually hit what you are aiming at ... which is a probem for some of us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right Charles, but I was only showing how I do it if it helps or gives some an idea or help in hitting targets further than their normal shooting range then I'm glad to be of assistance. If we lived a little closer Charles I would come and see you to see how to improve your skills, I'm sure your not as bad as you say you are.
[/quote]

You are a good guy, Hawk, as well as an impressive marksman. Perhaps it is just as well we cannot get together so you cannot see how bad I really am!!!







All joking aside, it would be GREAT to get together with you. I am sure I could learn a lot.

Keep shooting ... you are an inspiration.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good video Hawk, excellent shooting. Enjoyed that.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work Hawk, very good technique.

I threw together this target for you, you may find it useful. It is very similar to the targets we use for 600yard shooting. It includes large black registration marks to help you find the centre of the target when you cannot see it clearly.

10mm bull, 50, 100, 150mm rings, A4 page size.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Why thank you Hrawk I will give it a go looks good.


----------

